# My 2013 Tarmac SL4 Expert weighs 14.8 lbs. Is that right?



## dan37tz (Apr 5, 2013)

This is my first Specialized in a few years, my last Specialized was a Tarmac PRO SL with SRAM RED, Fulcrum Racing 4's, S-work carbon handlebar, Fizik Aliante Carbon Rail Saddle. That bike came in at 16.1 lbs.

So I recently acquired this beauty, a 2013 Tarmac SL4 Expert with full Ultegra besides the Crank (FSA SL-K). 

I made a few changes to it, 2013 Ksyrium Elite S wheelset, 3T Team Stem, Handlebar and a Fizik Arione R1 Saddle. Switched to Praxis Works Compact Rings (THESE ARE AMAZING BTW).

Threw the bike on the bike scale and it came in at 14.8 lbs. 

Color me impressed, sub 15lbs for an Ultegra build with not even very light alloy clinchers. 

Does that seem about right?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

That does seem light for a non-weight weight weenie build of a standard SL4 Tarmac frame. The wheels aren't especially light (1520g) and the crank is only about 100g lighter than the Ultegra crank. Most guys have to run SRAM Red to get that bike under 15lbs or go with something extreme like tubular wheels.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

does seem a little low... I would expect 15.4-15.5


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Impossible


----------

